# Roamio (base model) stuck at "preparing to load" when running guided setup



## swechsler (Nov 15, 2007)

I last ran setup a few months ago, but it's essentially been powered down since then. I've moved it to a new address and wanted to redo setup, but it's stuck at "preparing to load" while downloading the initial guide data. It's been about an hour now. How long should I leave it before doing a hard restart?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Overnight.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a Premiere I only power up for testing and a weekly service connection. 90% of the time it hangs at "Preparing to Load...". I give it 10 minutes then pull the plug. Same hang during Guided Setup.


----------



## swechsler (Nov 15, 2007)

Yup, overnight did the trick. Tivo really needs to work on its user interface, to let us know that things aren't hung up.


----------



## igirl (Feb 5, 2011)

Having the same hang up on "preparing to load" here after having the Tivo unplugged for about 9 days or so while moving to the other west coast. After the cable guy left I went to run the guided setup and get our new program guide but it won't let me do this (says temporarily unavailable due to the process running). Rather than risk unplugging and possibly really screwing it up, I'm going to wait it out I guess. Hopefully I can run the guided setup tomorrow - one more day of missed shows! Bummer. It reports "preparing - connecting - getting info - disconnecting" - all Done - so apparently this huge hang up of "Loading Info" is in an internal process? (not internet connection related) - They must have one gnat in there using an abacus made of lead weights to calculate something immense.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I have seen my Premiere sitting at "Preparing to Load.." for over an hour. The "Getting Info" is the main guide data download. Also, in Network Settings there is a Network Test that doesn't do any data download.


----------

